# Need color coders



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey guys im trying to change the UBCD colors to reflect that of tpu for my new utility disk....however after hours of work i still cant figure out how they are producing the color....i wanted a ead background with white letters...however i havent come close here is what i need to edit to get it done..

MENU ROWS 20
MENU COLOR BORDER    37;44 #40000000 #00000000 std
MENU COLOR TITLE 1;33;44 #c00090f0 #00000000 std
MENU COLOR SCROLLBAR 37;44 #40000000 #00000000 std


now if you know what the boot cd looks like it may help you...






what im thinking is thisthe first 2 attributes affect object color while the last is always the background background color(black)

and the first 2 apply to the same object but are in a diff language

like RBG/hex/background color

i need the text all of it to be white and the background to be red....

now i know the background is blue in the pic...but it seems thair is even a layer under that which is black i dont care about this much though...i just want to the blue to be read and the text to be white...and im not sure how to do it hope u can help


----------



## Kreij (Mar 18, 2008)

Try ...

Menu Color screen 37;41 #<forground alpha  opacity> #<background alpha opacity> std

37 is white forground, 41 is red background. Opacity values are whatever you like.
std is standard shadow.

Just guessing


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

ok thanks man ill try that


----------



## Kreij (Mar 18, 2008)

Let me know if it works for you. If not I can dig into it some more.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

so wait i can leave the last 2 numbers the same correct? or if i do that does it screw up the first 2?(34;xx)


----------



## Kreij (Mar 18, 2008)

You can set the opacity numbers (#rgb) to anything you like. They just determine transparancy. I would play around and see what looks the best to you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

ok ill try that....ill show you what i want to do after its done ill post a screenshot here and in my utility cd 3.09 thread i think you guys will like it...thnx man ill try it when i get home and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

thnx man  you did it genious!!! here is how it looks now  what do you think?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks sweet.  I like.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thnx man  you did it genious!!! here is how it looks now  what do you think?



Glad to help. Kind of surprising since I don't know what your coding in, and have never seen those statements before I did a quick google and hit some Linux site that was had a reference. 

Colors look fine. Red is a little stark, but it sure won't go unnoticed!


----------

